# 2 petite pork roasts smoked on the Kamado



## raybonz (Aug 12, 2012)

Slow roasted 2 small petite pork roasts on the Kamado and they came out awesome! Cooked for about 4 hrs. at ~250 degrees with hickory anc cherry smoking wood from the woodpile.. Delicious!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking good Ray.  I love grilled pork.  We grill a marinated pork loin and slice it thin.  It goes in a roll with barbecue sauce and cheese and then the sandwich is cooked in a frying pan with a bacon press weight until the cheese is melted.  Almost like a cuban pork sandwich.  I am so hungry now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks great Ray, you guys have me thinking about my next purchase.

zap


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking good, Love me some pork...Threw around the idea of a BGE this year, Went with a Charbroil Red Gas instead (Cheapskate)...Big mistake!


----------



## raybonz (Aug 13, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Looking good Ray. I love grilled pork. We grill a marinated pork loin and slice it thin. It goes in a roll with barbecue sauce and cheese and then the sandwich is cooked in a frying pan with a bacon press weight until the cheese is melted. Almost like a cuban pork sandwich. I am so hungry now.


That sounds really tasty too Jon! Hope the Stubbs all natural charcoal comes on sale soon as I am getting low!

Ray


----------



## ScotO (Aug 13, 2012)

oOOOH man those look good Ray.  Glad we all have a place on this forum to make each other jealous over food.  It's working......


----------

